# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  أحد أفضل 10 هواتف ذكية في العام

## GSM-AYA

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله* *الهاتف الذكي* لم يجري الاتفاق بين الشركات المصنعة للجوالات على تعريف موحد للهاتف الذكي Smartphone، فمنهم من يعتبر الهاتف الذكي هو الهاتف الذي يوفر مزايا تصفح الإنترنت ومزامنة البريد الإلكتروني وفتح ملفات الأوفيس ويحتوي على لوحة مفاتيح كاملة QWERTY، إلا أن التعريف الأصح والأكثر قبولاً اليوم أنه الجوال الذي يعمل على أحد أنظمة التشغيل التالي: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]، الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] أو مشتقاته، الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] أو مشتقاته الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. حيث يعتبر الإس 60 ويو آي كيو أنظمة تشغيل مطورة عن السيمبيان، بينما يعتبر نظام تشغيل آبل آي أو إس (أي فون) وغوغل آندرويد ونوكيا مايمو أنظمة مطورة عن اللينوكس، وقد اعتبرت الجوالات العاملة على أحد هذه الأنظمة جوالات ذكية لأنها في الغالب ما تتوفر فيها جميع الشروط السابقة (طبعاً باستثناء عدم وجود لوحة المفاتيح الكاملة في أغلب الأجهزة) ومن بين أنظمة التشغيل التي لا تصنف جوالاتها على أنها جوالات ذكية نوكيا إس 40 والأنظمة الحصرية (Proprietary) التي تعمل عليها معظم جوالات سامسونغ وإل جي وموتورولا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] هل تعلم أن هناك أكثر من 5.5 مليار جهاز موبايل حول العالم؟! فسواء كنت غنياً أو فقيراً, كبيراً أو صغيراً, موظفاً أو طالباً, وبغض النظر عن مجال عملك أو حتى دراستك، فقد أصبحت الهواتف الجوّالة أحد الضروريات التي يستخدمها الجميع ليصبح أكثر الأجهزة انتشاراً بين البشر على مر التاريخ!! فما هي أفضل أنواع هذه الهواتف في وقتنا الراهن؟ من الصعوبة بمكان إيجاد إجابة قاطعة “لأفضل” أجهزة الموبايل لأن المقارنة لا تقتصر على مواصفات وإمكانيات فقط قدر اعتمادها أيضاً على أذواق وميول تختلف من شخص لآخر، لكني سأعتمد في هذا المقال على الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] في موقع zdnet.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

Dell Venue Pro:              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يتميز هذا الهاتف بنظام تشغيل Windows Phone 7 الجديد وشاشة 4.1 إنش بجودة 800× 480 تعمل بتقنية AMOLED Gorilla Glass المميزة، ويعمل بمُعالج Snapdragon بسرعة 1 جيجاهرتز. ويحتوي على كاميرا 5 بجودة ميجابكسل.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يحتوي الهاتف كذلك على لوحة مفاتيح منزلقة، لكن يعيبه حجمه الكبير بصورة ملفتة، فيبلغ طوله 122 ملم وعرضه 63 ملم بينما يبلغ سمكه 15 ملم ويزن 192.8 جرام.
أما عن السعر فيبلغ 450 دولار، وإليكم هذا الفيديو عن مواصفات الجهاز: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] من هنا  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

يُعد أحد أصغر الهواتف الذكية بشاشة 3.58 إنش بجودة 800 × 480 بكسل:  HP Pre 3:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يعمل الهاتف بنظام تشغيل webOS 2.2 ومعالج Qualcomm Snapdragon بسرعة 1.4 جيجاهرتز ورامات 512 ميجابايت، ويضم الهاتف كاميرا 5 ميجابكسل قادرة على تسجيل فيديو فائق الجودة 720p.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يبلغ طوله 111 ملم وعرضه 64 ملم بينما يبلغ سمكه 16 ملم ويزن 155 جرام، وسيدعم الهاتف شبكات الجيل الرابع. يُنتظر توفره في الأسواق بدايةً من الشهر القادم بسعر 349.99 دولار، وإليكم هذا الفيديو عن مواصفات الجهاز:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

Google Nexus S 4G: يأتي هذا الهاتف كتطوير لجهاز جوجل Galaxy S، ويتميز بشاشة 4 إنش بتقنية Super AMOLED فائقة الجودة بجودة 720 × 480، ويحتوي على كاميرا 5 ميجابكسل وكاميرا أمامية 0.3 ميجابكسل.
يعمل الهاتف بنظام تشغيل أندرويد 2.3 Gingerbread ومُعالج Samsung Hummingbird بسرعة 1 جيجاهرتز.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يبلغ طوله 123 ملم وعرضه 62 ملم بينما يبلغ سمكه 10.9 ملم ويزن 128 جرام، ويأتي بذاكرة داخلية 16 جيجابايت ويعيبه عدم وجود مكان لذاكرة إضافية. يدعم شبكات الجيل الرابع ويبلغ سعره 498 دولار، وإليكم هذا الفيديو عن مواصفات الجهاز:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

Sony Ericsson Xperia Play: إن كنت من محبي الألعاب فهذا الهاتف هو أحد أفضل الاختيارات المتاحة بكل تأكيد:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] فيتميز الهاتف بشاشة منزلقة تحوي أسفلها أزرار خاصة بالتحكم في الألعاب ليتحول الهاتف إلى منصة ألعاب متحركة! يحوي الهاتف شاشةً بحجم 4 إنش بجودة 854 × 480، ويضم كاميرا 5 ميجابكسل. وسيعمل الهاتف بنظام تشغيل أندرويد 2.3 Gingerbread بمُعالج Snapdragon بسرعة 1 جيجاهرتز، مع معالج Adreno 205 GPU خاص بالجرافيك (للألعاب).
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يبلغ طوله 119 ملم وعرضه 62 ملم، بينما يبلغ سمكه 16.5 ملم ويزن 175 جرام. لم يتوفر هذا الهاتف بعد لكنه حين توفره سيكون أول هاتف يتم اعتماده من شركة سوني كمنصة ألعاب أندرويد رسمية على هاتف جوّال!! يبلغ سعره حوالي 500-550 دولار، وإليكم هذا الفيديو عن مواصفات الجهاز:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

HTC ThunderBolt:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يتميز هذا الهاتف بتصميم أنيق وبسرعة فائقة على الإنترنت، ويضم شاشة WVGA حجمها 4.3 إنش بجودة 800 × 600، وكاميرا 8 ميجابكسل مع قدرة على تسجيل فيديو فائق الجودة 720p، وكاميرا أمامية 1.3 ميجابكسل.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] أما عن نظام التشغيل فيعمل بنظام أندرويد 2.2 مع HTC Sense بـمُعالج Qualcomm MSM8655 Snapdragon بسرعة 1 جيجاهرتز. يبلغ طوله 121 ملم وعرضه 66 ملم، بينما يبلغ سمكه 12.7 ملم ويزن 181 جرام، ولعل هذا الوزن وهذا الحجم أحد أكثر الأمور إزعاجاً بالنسبة لهذا الهاتف الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

LG G2X:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] قد يكون من المفاجئ أن نرى شركة LG في هذه القائمة من الأساس فضلاً عن وجودها في المركز الثالث، لكن مواصفات هذا الجهاز تفرض نفسها بمعالج مزدوج النواة NVIDIA Tegra 2، وشاشة 4 إنش بجودة 800 × 600.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يحتوي الهاتف على كاميرا أمامية 8 ميجابكسل مع القدرة على تسجيل فيديو فائق الجودة 1080p، وكاميرا خلفية 1.3 ميجابكسل، ويعمل بنظام تشغيل أندرويد 2.يبلغ طول الجهاز 124 ملم وعرضه 63.5 وسمك 10.1 ملم بينما يزن 158 جرام، أما عن سعره فيبلغ 480 دولار.
وإليكم هذا الفيديو عن مواصفات الجهاز: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

Motorola Droid Bionic:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
يتميز هذا الهاتف بتصميم أنيق وشاشة 4.3 إنش، ويحتوي على كاميرا 8 ميجابكسل قادرة على تسجيل فيديو فائق الجودة 720p.
سيعمل الهاتف بنظام أندرويد 2.2 ليتوقع حصوله على تحديث بعد توفره بفترة قصيرة لنظام أندرويد الجديد 2.3 Gingerbread، ويتميز الهاتف بمعالج مزدوج النواة.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
يبلغ طوله 125.9 ملم وعرضه 66.9 وسمكه 13.3 ملم بينما يزن 158 جرام. وسيدعم الهاتف شبكات الجيل الرابع.
لم يتوفر الهاتف في الأسواق بعد وتتكتم شركة موتورولا بشكل كبير على موعد توفره وسعره.
وإليكم هذا الفيديو القصير عن مواصفات الجهاز: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*المركز الأول  والاخير– Samsung Galaxy S II:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *يأتي هذا الهاتف كخليفة لهاتف Galaxy S الذي يعد أحد أفضل الهواتف الجوالة التي تعمل بنظام أندرويد وأكثرها شعبيةً، ونبدأ بأفضل ما في هذا الهاتف وهو شاشته المدهشة التي يبلغ حجمها 4.3 وتعمل بتقنية Super AMOLED Plus بجودة 800 × 600.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *يتميز الهاتف بتصميم أنيق فائق النحافة بطول 125.3 ملم وعرض 66.1 وسمك 8.49 بينما يزن 116 جرام. ويضم كاميرا 8 ميجابكسل تستطيع التقاط فيديو فائق الجودة 1080p (..) وكاميرا أمامية 2 ميجابكسل.
يعمل الهاتف بنظام تشغيل أندرويد 2.3 Gingerbread بمُعالج مزدوج النواة بسرعة 1 جيجاهرتز، ويدعم شبكات الجيل الرابع.
جهاز رائع لكن يعيبه سعره الذي يقارب 700 دولار.  
وإليكم هذا الفيديو عن مواصفات الجهاز: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## narosse27

*merci, mon frereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

----------


## khaled_moon

مشكوررر بارك الله بك.

----------

